# Trichome?



## pussum

Can someone post some pics of what a, for lack of better words, ripe trichome looks like? I Have tried to google it, but couldn't really find anything. I am noticing a bunch of them, and the hairs on my bud are starting to turn purple and some even brown. I am not sure if that is normal, but non-the-less, once I get my magnifying glass I want to know what a good trichome looks like. 
Thanks!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*Here ya go mang.  *


----------



## pussum

Very nice man, I think this could use a sticky because I know a lot of people ask this question A LOT!


----------



## g-13

is a 60x magnifier to strong or will it work to check out the trichs


----------



## Growdude

g-13 said:
			
		

> is a 60x magnifier to strong or will it work to check out the trichs


 
That will work fine.


----------



## ProductiveSmoker

It should also be noted that you can buy a cheap microscope at RadioShack for about $8, takes two AAA batteries and adjusts between 60-100x.  It has a light and is about 2" x 3.5".  I have been using one for two grows now and I doubt there's anything better for the price.

EDIT:  This is just an FYI for others.  As Growdude said, 60x will work fine.


----------



## Draston

are you maginfying the hairs on the plant to check trichs? Also how do you use a microscope on a plant without tearing something off? This always confused me....


----------



## Mutt

The trichome is the frost on the leaves and bud. each white frosty coating if magnified will look like what is in TBG's chart.

We are referring to a handheld microscope. It doesn't have a base and all that like a normal microscope. best have a steady hand. I always used a 30x jewlers loupe my hands are too shaky.


----------



## Kindbud

Mutt said:
			
		

> The trichome is the frost on the leaves and bud. each white frosty coating if magnified will look like what is in TBG's chart.
> 
> We are referring to a handheld microscope. It doesn't have a base and all that like a normal microscope. best have a steady hand. I always used a 30x jewlers loupe my hands are too shaky.


 
hey i have one of those dont know wear it is tho lol


----------



## Kindbud

how many x is a regular microscope??? like 10x??


----------



## Stoney Bud

It can be anywhere from 30x to 500x.

For looking at trichs, you need at least 30x. 100x is much better.

The radioshack one is 60x to 100x.

10 Dollars.


----------



## Kindbud

oh my bad i meant like a microglass know what i mean??


----------



## Kindbud

like a magnifining glass


----------



## g-13

productive smoker i got the same one as you its great


----------



## Stoney Bud

Magnifying glasses are usually around 8 to 12x. Not good enough to see trichs.


----------



## ProductiveSmoker

There really is no way to avoid taking off a few bud leaves to check.  I have never noticed it to have a detrimental effect on the plants.  I just don't do it too often.  Maybe once a week once I start getting close.  

Once I am within two weeks I'll do different spots on the plant (the top matures faster than the bottom) to try and get the red/cloudy trichrome mixture I am looking for.  I do this about every four days or so.  Usually the top is about 70/30 and the bottom is close to 40/60, but I've only grown Big Bud.  Or you can chop the top then wait a week for the rest to fill in like I am trying this time.

BTW - I looked everywhere and the only normal 'magnifying glasses' I could find were 10-15x tops.  RadioShack was a life saver.


----------



## Draston

Thats awesome. In this little po dunk college city I live in they have a radio shack . I guess I pick one up within a couple of weeks. Thanks for the help guys! That cleared up a bunch of my questions


----------



## shuggy4105

can someone post in what order the trichomes develop,i.e clear to cloudy, then ........? 
also i thought the trichomes to look for ripeness were on the calyx`s:doh: as on my avatar.
cheers
:lama: :spit: :fid: :smoke1:


----------



## Stoney Bud

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> can someone post in what order the trichomes develop clear to cloudy, then ...?


 
When Trichomes first develop, the THC that fills them is perfectly clear. THC is clear in it's most pure, most psychoactive form.

As the production of THC in EACH Trichome stops, it immediately starts to degrade. The first step of degradation is turning cloudy.

As the degradation continues, the THC in EACH Trichome goes from clear, to cloudy to very light amber, to darker amber, to brown, to black.

As I've said above, it's at it's most psychoactive when it's clear. It's at it's most worthless with no high at all when it's black.

Each of the colors between are stages from one condition to the other in very predicable steps.

SO WHY in the world do people wait for the trichomes to turn amber, you ask? If this is when it has already lost some of it's most potent psychoactive properties?

BECAUSE the plant also keeps creating more and more NEW THC as the older THC starts its progress into aging and degradation.

ALSO because when it ages, it's properties change and the high turns into a more couch lock version of a high. This is when it's in the light amber to medium amber color stage.

IF you let the plant keep creating more THC that is clear, while some of the other THC turns amber, then you have THE MOST THC on that plant.

This makes the plant have the most THC possible. It will however affect the type of high.

If you are after a pure THC, most psychoactive high, then you should harvest at the very first sign of the very first amber that shows it's ugly little head. That will give you the most potent psychoactive high you can get from that plant.

If you're after a light body buzz AND the most psychoactive high, then you should harvest when the very first dark amber THC is observed. This will give you a harvest of that type of high.

If you're looking for a downtown, heavy duty, locked to the couch type high that makes you go bye bye to dream land, then harvest when all the Trichomes are light amber to dark amber with only a tiny few remaining clear. Smoke some of this and you ain't moving off the floor if a wild tiger comes in to eat you.

REMEMBER, it's the color of the Trichomes on the ENTIRE plant, not just a few here and there.

I hope this makes Trichome color better understood.


----------



## pussum

What would the time frame on each stage be? Does it vary depending on plants and conditions. I.E.- how long for it to jump from stage to stage and color to color.


----------



## berserker

:hubba: here are acouple of them charts you were talking about.Hope they help.Keep it GREEN


----------



## vitocorleone

Mutt--- Do you know where to get one of those jewlers loops? online maybe?


----------



## pokersmoke

I use a rangefinder out of telescope this means I can look at trichs on the plant


----------



## shuggy4105

me too.


----------



## berserker

vitocorleone said:
			
		

> Mutt--- Do you know where to get one of those jewlers loops? online maybe?


i got mine off of e-bay.It only cost $15.Hope that helps?


----------



## Mappy

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> It can be anywhere from 30x to 500x.
> 
> For looking at trichs, you need at least 30x. 100x is much better.
> 
> The radioshack one is 60x to 100x.
> 
> 10 Dollars.


 
can you list a model # or something? I went to radio shack and they didnt seem to know what I was looking for.......


----------



## Dewayne

Hmm, i heard that same one was at radio shack from stoney. Maybe they were out. Just ask them up at the counter for a "hand held 60x-100x power microscope" and if they don't ask what kind of microscopes they have etc.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Stoney Bud

*Illuminated Microscope* 





*$9.99
**



*Model: MM-100
Catalog #: 63-1313


----------



## Dewayne

Thanks stoney! =)

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Stoney Bud

You guys save a link to this thread where you can get to it. Lot's of people always ask about this one.


----------



## Dubbaman

a follow up question about trichs and looking at them with a radio shack micro. i ahve one of the said micros and i can see everything that my plants have to offer but it seems that hen im looking in at the trichs it ( the micro and i ) are destroying the trichs on the leaves/flowers/buds is this so and if it is then should i expect a lower quality plant than if i was to just leave them alone??

and another thing is that i read on another site that another way to tell if your plant is harvest ready is to look at the hair on your girls and if about 80-90% are turning brown its harvest time is this also true if so wouldnt it be a much easier way to know when your time is up


----------



## Stoney Bud

a follow up question about trichs and looking at them with a radio shack micro. i ahve one of the said micros and i can see everything that my plants have to offer but it seems that hen im looking in at the trichs it ( the micro and i ) are destroying the trichs on the leaves/flowers/buds is this so and if it is then should i expect a lower quality plant than if i was to just leave them alone??

*When you look at the trichs, you're looking at an area of about a tenth of an inch. I simply use sharp manicure scissors to remove a TINY piece of leaf and look at it on a white counter surface. This is such a small piece of leaf that it causes no real harm to the plant. I take a piece like this from top, middle and bottom of the plant, once each week starting the 6th week of flowering.*

and another thing is that i read on another site that another way to tell if your plant is harvest ready is to look at the hair on your girls and if about 80-90% are turning brown its harvest time is this also true if so wouldnt it be a much easier way to know when your time is up

*This is a total fiction. A myth. Untrue. Not even close.*

*Whoever said that, doesn't have a clue what they're talking about. There are many reasons that the pistils can turn brown. To do so as a sign of when to harvest isn't one of them.*


----------



## ProductiveSmoker

Well, as expected, Stoney has it down to a science.  I'm a little more cavalier with my microscope techniques.  Once you find out where the viewing spot is in reference to the opening on the bottom where the light illuminates you get better.  I take off entire leaves (not too many) and just make sure that I'm not squashing anything I want to look at.  A good way to get used to where your viewing area is is to try and spot it over the edge of the leaf; once you get comfortable you'll be a lot faster.  I'm sure that cutting the leaves off rather than pulling will preserve many more of the trichromes.

My friends tried the hair color technique, basically threw away an entire grow.


----------



## Dubbaman

at the time that i had read it i wasnt talking to you fine knowledgeable folks and had to really go it alone thanks for clearing that up im getting a camera tomorrow i have a few things on my indy that i want folks to see and have a question about but thats another time thanks again this site tops


----------



## shuggy4105

the only way to know "for sure" that your crop is ready to harvest, is by monitoring the trichomes-never fails. but make sure you check the entire plant as some buds will be ready whilst others are not.
good luck dude.


----------



## jb247

I had read somewhere that Radio Shack was discontinuing the Mini Microscopes, so I ran out and picked up an extra one today. So...the item number is 63-1313...it ran me $10.99...hope this helps someone out...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## DL_Grows

Hey Guys... Iam wondering about harvesting with very few pistils having turned color although if the trichomes are becoming cloudy the pistils color shouldnt matter right?:watchplant:


----------



## MrPuffAlot

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> a follow up question about trichs and looking at them with a radio shack micro. i ahve one of the said micros and i can see everything that my plants have to offer but it seems that hen im looking in at the trichs it ( the micro and i ) are destroying the trichs on the leaves/flowers/buds is this so and if it is then should i expect a lower quality plant than if i was to just leave them alone??
> 
> and another thing is that i read on another site that another way to tell if your plant is harvest ready is to look at the hair on your girls and if about 80-90% are turning brown its harvest time is this also true if so wouldnt it be a much easier way to know when your time is up


 
I used to be all careful and gentle on my plants, even sniipping
bud leaves to check the Tricomes.. It was a Pain in the RUMP.

Now I grab my cola, Hold the Topcola and MIcroscope together with one
hand.  Hold the microscope to my eye and focus with tthe other.
Stop being so gentle  with the GIRLS.. they need some roughness.. 

dont worry about damaging the trichs checking them.. They grow back.

enjoy


----------



## vitocorleone

I recently spoke to a _really_ big, and I mean _Really_ BIG NAME in the Cannabis Biz at a convention..   He said more often than not the difference between good cannabis and bad cannabis is in the handling of it...from the earliest stages where  you see the first pistils to taking nugs out of the curing jar for smoking and all the stages inbetween including checking the trichomes you need to treat your girls with kid gloves......those trichmes are oil based (i think) and _VERY_ delicate, just walking by your Jack Herer and brushing it with your shoulder can knock off lots of trichomes.........  

You know when you touch your plants and then smell your fingers and they smell really good? Well, that's because a bunch of good stuff just came off your plant--it's on your fingers now... 

Trichomes are delicate !!!


----------



## HippyInEngland

To be in a perfect world of growing we wouldnt touch our girls, but as we do not, we neet to touch, look, move and manipulate, a perfect plant grow with perfect high trich does not happen, we live in the real world, a place we grow and are happy with our product.


----------



## vitocorleone

grab your plants by the stem or pull them by the leaves....there's really no reason to touch the trichomes and colas....  if you want to smell them or whatever just manipulate them by the leaves or stem...


----------



## DL_Grows

I went out and bought the radio shack microscope today. I find it hard to hold to the buds to look but when I clip off a small piece and look at in on a table it works wonders!!!  :watchplant:


----------



## Stoney Bud

DL_Grows said:
			
		

> I went out and bought the radio shack microscope today. I find it hard to hold to the buds to look but when I clip off a small piece and look at in on a table it works wonders!!! :watchplant:


 
Zackly, man!!!!

You only need a tiny, tiny piece from top, middle and bottom, once a week starting in week 6.

Good luck to you man!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

on what these people have been talking about... referring to Trichomes...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trichome


----------



## kiwiana kronic

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> on what these people have been talking about... referring to Trichomes...
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trichome



Awesome post, wikipedia gives a very good scientific explanation and description of Trichomes (which I now know means 'Growth Of Hair' in Greek).

Cheers TCVG!


----------



## ms4ms

that is the exact scope I have and I hate the thing. I am not saying it doesn't work but it is hard to focus with 60x magnifiaction. PLUS, my hands shake like crazy. I have been misnaming these mj parts for the year i have been here. I thought the pistols were trichomes and never really knew what trichomes were. I do not want to wait to long on my ryders. They are at least 55 days old and the tric's I did see were cloudy. I like the more energetic high so I think I am setting a pull date of maybe wed or thurs since friday is bday.There has been huge growth of really big fan leaves. Does this mean anything as far as harvest is considered.


----------



## Richy-B

That sounds like a perfect color for thrichome's for the high your going for! Good job!
*GREEN MOJO 2 YOU*


----------



## smokeytheherb

I'm curious are trichomes  what you are collecting when you have a kief catcher in your grinder?


----------



## IllusionalFate

smokeytheherb said:
			
		

> I'm curious are trichomes  what you are collecting when you have a kief catcher in your grinder?


Yes, that's what your collecting. Unless you have a very fine screen though, there will be small parts of bud that fall through and the trichomes won't really look like trichomes. Even if you have some high grade kief it's going to look way different than when they're actually on the plant because they will be partially destroyed (yet still very potent).


----------



## Richy-B

:yeahthat:


----------



## ms4ms

still watching your harvest and grows ritchie. I  hope to pull my ryders soon. My ? is what is kief? Kinda dumb but it would be dumber not to ask. Is that last sentence really english? I want to do the hash thing when I harvest my ryders and have been hearing about the unknown: kief


----------



## billy_fyshe

heres a good explanation of kief:

hxxp://www.cannabisculture.com/articles/4220.html

and here:

hxxp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kief


----------

